# Bills Vs Dragonball Multiverse Brolly



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 8, 2013)

DBM Brolly was battling SSJ Vegito and can increase his power-level.
Bills is above anything in canon DB including Vegito. 

Who wins?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

Who the hell is DBM brolly?  Sounds like some fanfic


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 8, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Who the hell is DBM brolly?  Sounds like some fanfic



Sort of. It's a fan made manga. An awesome one at that.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks terrible


----------



## trance (Jun 8, 2013)

Bills is canon, Bills wins by default.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Looks terrible


----------



## Neruc (Jun 8, 2013)

Mary Sue Bra says hello.It aint perfect.Too bad the artist left.
Anyway there is no evidence of FTL movement,and Bills can just throw Brolly into the sun.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 8, 2013)

DBM Brolly can only move at relativistic speeds while Bills is FTL and supposedly in the movie he has a starbusting feat.
I guess it's obvious.

And yeah, Dragon Ball Multiverse is essentially a fanfic but it's recognized enough that I might allow an occasional thread or two about it.
Actually, there are already at least a few DBM threads.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 8, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Looks terrible



Nothing in the picture indicates that is terrible and for being a fan fic story is pretty entretaining.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, its not all that bad. It's not anywhere near good, but it's a cool distaction.

That said, Bils stomps really hard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 8, 2013)

for fanmade material it's damn good


----------



## Toriko (Jun 8, 2013)

The Future Gohan chapter was pretty badass, I'm about to say its the best multiverse chapter.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2013)

Beers chopsticks him to death


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 8, 2013)

It reads like a manga fanlation too because the authors don't speak english as a first language.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 8, 2013)

Bills wins with easy


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jun 8, 2013)

You guys do realize that DBM Broly get's massively stronger the longer the fight goes on right?  He get's massively stronger (without limit as stated by the author) as long as he's still conscious.  He's also essentially invulnerable to physical damage while in LSSJ.  Vegito's SSJ3 final attack only made him unconscious, but inflicted no bodily harm otherwise.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 8, 2013)

And Bills is far above anything that was shown in DBM,and claiming that Brolly can get to his level thanks to the nature of his powers is a NLF.


----------



## Amae (Jun 8, 2013)

That Vegito fight was a Broly wanker's wet dream, really. I think there was a FTL calc Brohan did for DBM. Not that it matters, though.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jun 8, 2013)

> claiming that Brolly can get to his level thanks to the nature of his powers is a NLF



If his power is literally to increase in power without limit then no it isn't.  Unless, you dismiss the hulk in the same way.  Obviously such a character couldn't combat reality warpers, but Bills is a CQC fighter.


----------



## trance (Jun 8, 2013)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> If his power is literally to increase in power without limit then no it isn't.  Unless, you dismiss the hulk in the same way.  Obviously such a character couldn't combat reality warpers, but Bills is a CQC fighter.



No, he's not saying Broly increasing his power is NLF (since he confirmed he can in the movies) he's saying that increasing it to Bills' level (which is exponentially higher than Vegito's or Broly's) is NLF. The Hulk is a different fiction,comparing it to DBZ is NLF.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 8, 2013)

Lets look at it this way, even if Broly is totally immune to physical damage, shocking him out of his LSSJ form (ie: hitting him really hard) will do make him revert to base. Bils is more than capable of doing that, and then blasting him to smithereens.

Dumping him in space should work too, Bils seems like enough of a dick to do that.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

DBM reminds me of the fan comic where Kuro soloed everyone One Piece character.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyways, even Hulk's anger can generally only make him able to stand up to those on comparable tier to him.
For example a sufficiently angered Hulk overcoming Thor.
Sure there are jobbing examples like WWH beating Doctor Strange not once but twice, even after Strange got a desperate power-up in the second encounter.
But those are exceptions and not the rule IMO.
Brolly is similar.
He's claimed to grow in power indefinitely but that is about as useful as Zenkai after the Freezia arc.
He does get stronger but not really enough to quantify it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 8, 2013)

Its not necessarily good but its a fun distraction though it does get a few things wrong 

like when Perfect Cell beat Dabura.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 9, 2013)

@Godzillafan430 What did it get wrong? The actual fight was consistent, and it was noted that Perfect cell kept training and increasing his power, which was considered as equal to Dabura's in-canon. 

And Bills would more or less curbstomp, IMO, as I doubt even SS3 Vegito compares to his abilities. Also, Bills isn't as nice about his beatings, He'd have just gone all out and thrown Broly into yet another sun, killing him until Toei needs money again and makes another Broly movie.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 9, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned Bills is the strongest Non-fusion charcter in Dragon ball.

He wins, stomps actually.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 9, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> As far as I'm concerned Bills is the strongest Non-fusion charcter in Dragon ball.
> .



Whis is stronger than Bills.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 9, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> As far as I'm concerned Bills is the strongest Non-fusion charcter in Dragon ball.
> 
> He wins, stomps actually.



Second strongest.


----------



## ironherc (Jun 10, 2013)

Bills should take this. Cannon beats fanfic anytime


----------



## Neruc (Jun 10, 2013)

ironherc said:


> Bills should take this. Cannon beats fanfic anytime


Cannon is above canon as well:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Jun 10, 2013)

Neruc said:


> Cannon is above canon as well:
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol, this thread is still alive?

Oh and Itachi > Galactus? I figured as much. Without jplaya, Itachi would be ash but not with can(n)on.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2013)

We're making threads with fanfic characters now?

Anyway Bills stomps with chopsticks. GG


----------



## Neruc (Jun 10, 2013)

Fan manga,and it isn't that bad for fan material.

Anyway Bills stomps as said many times.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 11, 2013)

Where are people getting "Bills is FTL" from?

Whis is arguably FTL (going from a scene in the trailer where he flies past Jupiter, which is around 3-4 times FTL), but:

1. Whis is way stronger than Bills
2. Whis has to transport Bills around
3. (AFAIK) A subbed or even raw version of the movie isn't even available on the net yet, meaning there's not even enough available information to put any of the movie feats in proper context.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 11, 2013)

Endless Mike said:


> Where are people getting "Bills is FTL" from?
> 
> Whis is arguably FTL (going from a scene in the trailer where he flies past Jupiter, which is around 3-4 times FTL), but:
> 
> ...



I dont mean to continue this debate again, but...

1. Yes Whis is stronger then Bills, however being stronger doesn't mean hes also that much faster.
2. Whis is clearly faster then Bills since Bills rather travel with Whis (also keep in mind Bills is lazy as hell, so maybe he just doesnt want to fly), however in the movie, Vegeta has a flashback where Bills visits his dad on Planet Vegeta WITHOUT Whis. How could he have gotten there without Whis? MFTL movement maybe 
3. Yes there is no raw version of this movie out or atleast I dont think so. Lots of sites say they have it but require a survey that doesnt even work so I call BS.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 11, 2013)

BoG won't get a proper RAW and subs until end of this summer and later. EVA 3.33 took few months to get the BD release and the shitty CAMrip took at least few weeks too. BoG won't even get the CAMrip any soon probably.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 11, 2013)

SkylineGTR said:


> I
> 1. Yes Whis is stronger then Bills, however being stronger doesn't mean hes also that much faster.
> 2. Whis is clearly faster then Bills since Bills rather travel with Whis (also keep in mind Bills is lazy as hell, so maybe he just doesnt want to fly), however in the movie, Vegeta has a flashback where Bills visits his dad on Planet Vegeta WITHOUT Whis. How could he have gotten there without Whis? MFTL movement maybe



1.And we cant make assumptions.Do we have anything that puts Bills anywhere on Whis's level or the difference between the two?
2.Do we know the distance he crossed?The time frame?Otherwise its useless and unquantifiable.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 11, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Anyways, even Hulk's anger can generally only make him able to stand up to those on comparable tier to him.
> For example a sufficiently angered Hulk overcoming Thor.
> Sure there are jobbing examples like WWH beating Doctor Strange not once but twice, even after Strange got a desperate power-up in the second encounter.
> But those are exceptions and not the rule IMO.
> ...



NLF blocks indefinitely, but it still reasonable to assume Brolly could grow to be slightly above DBM SSJ3 Vegito in speed and strength. In fact, Vegito used the technique he did precisely because he wanted to prevent Brolly from surpassing his current level. Brolly's strength having at least doubled prior.

As for speed, Brolly did fly from a Planet outside our Solar System to Earth in an undisclosed amount of time holding his breath. Assuming Brolly can't hold his breath for like days or something, he'd still work out as FTL.

----

Also, in general, it merits saying that Base Brolly in DBM required SSJ3 Goku, Mystic Gohan, and Vegeta attacks hitting him at once to push him into the sun...he's rather wanked out...


----------



## La speranza (Jun 11, 2013)

Angelator said:


> BoG won't get a proper RAW and subs until end of this summer and later. EVA 3.33 took few months to get the BD release and the shitty CAMrip took at least few weeks too. BoG won't even get the CAMrip any soon probably.




The DVD will be officially released in september. It's pretty damn expensive though, so I hope that someone uploads it online.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 11, 2013)

Neruc said:


> 1.And we cant make assumptions.Do we have anything that puts Bills anywhere on Whis's level or the difference between the two?
> 2.Do we know the distance he crossed?The time frame?Otherwise its useless and unquantifiable.



1. Whis was already calculated to be 1000s of times ftl at the very least due to his interstellar travel. Now howmuch times quicker is Whis then Bills? I obviously don't know, but I do really doubt Whis is 1000s of times faster then his student, the god of destruction who's main purpose is too destroy planets and stars all over the universe. With a job like that don't you think you would need to be mftl?

2. He went there for a feast and we can assume he went back to his temple after which is stated to be in the living universe, however there is no time frame for that, not that it matters since its incredibly doubtful Whis is that much faster then Bills.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 12, 2013)

SkylineGTR said:


> I dont mean to continue this debate again, but...
> 
> 1. Yes Whis is stronger then Bills, however being stronger doesn't mean hes also that much faster.



So let me get this straight.

When you have a speed feat for someone like Gotenks, you'll obviously say that anyone stronger (Vegeto for instance) must also be way faster.

But it doesn't work in reverse? 

You can't powerscale someone from someone stronger than them. That's like the cardinal rule of powerscaling.



> 2. Whis is clearly faster then Bills since Bills rather travel with Whis (also keep in mind Bills is lazy as hell, so maybe he just doesnt want to fly)



First of all, shifting the burden of proof. He needs a speed feat to say he can do this. This is the same argument Yukaritards use.



> , however in the movie, Vegeta has a flashback where Bills visits his dad on Planet Vegeta WITHOUT Whis. How could he have gotten there without Whis? MFTL movement maybe



How do you know Whis didn't take him there and just wasn't in the scene with King Vegeta? This is nothing but rampant speculation.



> 3. Yes there is no raw version of this movie out or atleast I dont think so. Lots of sites say they have it but require a survey that doesnt even work so I call BS.



Fuck that survey... seriously, fuck it.



SkylineGTR said:


> 1. Whis was already calculated to be 1000s of times ftl at the very least due to his interstellar travel.



Actually wrong, la sperenza assumed they were in another star system although careful examination of the planet they passed by shows it to almost certainly be Jupiter (it has the Great Red Spot which looks identical to the one IRL, Jupiter and the GRS also appeared in the manga). La Sperenza's first calculation which assumed the planet they passed by was the size of Earth gave that as relativistic, but when I replaced the Earth's diameter with that of Jupiter and ran the equation again I got something like 3 or 4 times the speed of light.

Of course like I said this is a scene from the trailer so until the actual movie comes out we won't know everything.



> Now howmuch times quicker is Whis then Bills? I obviously don't know, but I do really doubt Whis is 1000s of times faster then his student, the god of destruction who's main purpose is too destroy planets and stars all over the universe. With a job like that don't you think you would need to be mftl?



Not if you have an assistant to take you places... by that logic Buu would have to be FTL too, except he had Babidi to teleport him. There's also the fact that they can go between dimensions, and the distance they pass in space after traveling to the mortal universe from their dimension is honestly up for grabs. Besides, Whis' flight technique looks a lot different from anything else in the series so assuming Bills can do the same thing is completely unfounded. Furthermore, commensurate reaction time and attack speed would need to be indicated (these are the three components of speed as I outlined in my wiki article).



> 2. He went there for a feast and we can assume he went back to his temple after which is stated to be in the living universe,



When is this stated? I heard a claim early on in the rumor mill that the temple was supposed to be in the center of the universe, however people asking on the kanzenshuu forums to people who had actually seen the movie didn't seem to bear that out.



> however there is no time frame for that, not that it matters since its incredibly doubtful Whis is that much faster then Bills.



Why? Because you say so?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 12, 2013)

The cycle continues.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 12, 2013)

the pattern has repeated itself more times than you can fathom


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Pass the popcorn ES.

Might be nice just watching the back and forth for once.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 12, 2013)

TBH I don't even like debating this considering a subbed version isn't even out yet. Blame it on the people who feel the need to make these threads prematurely.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jun 12, 2013)

As a sidenote subordinates or vice-villains are often hundreds to thousands+ of times weaker then their subordinates.  An example of this is Frieza and Ginyu, or 18 and Super Perfect Cell.

So it's not entirely illogical for Bills to be that much weaker than Whis, at least in DBZ terms.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 12, 2013)

He'd need to be billions and billions of times weaker than Whis not to be faster than light.

/thread


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 12, 2013)

All I'm going to say is, while I lean on the side of him being Massively FTL, given information we have provided so far paints him as lazy as opposed to incapable of flying these great distances on his own, let's just wait for the fucking movie in some form to surface in its entirety.

But yeah... him being that much slower than Whis stretches any suspension of disbelief one should possess at all.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 12, 2013)

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYY

do we have these threads?

No need to repeat the complaints on Battle of Gods threads, just gotta get this closed.


----------

